# Ctf



## Christiane (8. April 2003)

War jemand von Euch beim CTF (Country-Touren-Fahrt) am 06.04.2003 am Laacher See?
Veranstalter war RSF Brohltal.
http://www.rsf-brohltal.de 

Die Veranstaltung hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Wunderbare Strecke (anstrengend, aber wunderschön, fahrerisch und landschaftlich toll), sehr gute Ausschilderung, prima Verpflegung und sehr nette Leute.

Absolute Empfehlung, nächstes Jahr hier teilzunehmen, wenn ihr es dieses Jahr verpaßt habt!

Dieses Jahr sollen ca. 250 Leute teilgenommen haben (keine Angst, die starten nicht alle gleichzeitig, ist ja kein Rennen). Man konnte 3 Strecken fahren, wahlweise 19 km, 38 km, 52 km.

Man muß nicht Vereinsmitglied sein, um mitzufahren. Startgeld 3 Euro und dafür gibts auch noch Verpflegung unterwegs.

Wirklich toll. Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.

Kennt ihr noch weitere gute CTF's?

Grüße,
Christiane


----------



## Jörg (8. April 2003)

Hallo,

wir waren auch da )
Sehr gut organisiert, gut ausgeschildert ein wenig zu viel Asphalt. Bei Regenwetter hätte man sich darüber allerdings gefreut.
Für uns Mayener gab es da leider nicht viel neues zu sehen, liegt halt direkt vor der Haustür.
Ein Erlebnis der Besonderen Art sind CTF Veranstaltungen im Saarland. Riesige Starterfelder (zum Teil >300) und die Leute sind da super gut drauf. Im Großraum St. Wendel sind jede Menge Veranstaltungen. Ist gar nicht so weit weg wie man glaubt, ca. 1 1/2 Stunden mit dem Auto.
Hier in der Gegend giebt es noch ein paar CTFs. Am Nürburgring (wird dieses Jahr wohl eine Großveranstaltung), in Weibern (auch sehr schön) und in Mayen.
Auf der Website des BDR findest du alle Termine, unter Breitensport und dann CTF suchen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiane (8. April 2003)

Danke für die Tips zu weiteren CTF's. Auf dem einen oder anderen werde ich sicher dabei sein. Einige sind schon fest im Kalender eingeplant.  

Wenn Ihr den Laacher See vor der Haustür habt mit diesen tollen Strecken, kann man Euch nur beglückwünschen. Mir hat's da jedenfalls sehr gut gefallen.

Christiane


----------



## Sandra (11. April 2003)

Sehr schade, daß wir uns am vergangenen Sonntag nicht beim CTF gesehen haben. Wir sind ca. gegen 10 Uhr in Wehr losgefahren und ich habe Bernd dann kurz vor dem Laacher See überholt. Dachte, ich würde ihn später dann nach der Ankunft nochmal sehen, aber wir sind nach dem Duschen nach Koblenz gefahren um lecker Pasta zu kochen. Von der gigabike-Truppe habe ich leider weit und breit niemanden gesehen. Schade !!
Hoffe, wir sehen uns diesen Sommer vor Daun nochmal. Werde sicherlich noch das ein oder andere Mal zum Trainieren in die Eifel kommen.
Grüße an alle.
Sandra


----------



## FranG (18. Mai 2003)

@Jörg:
Bist Du die CTF in Weibern schon mitgefahren? Kannst du die Strecke empfehlen?

Ein Tipp soll wohl auch noch die CTF in Idar-Oberstein sein. Habe zwei der Organisatoren (bei einer CTF) kennengelernt und die schwärmten von ca. 70% Singletrails...

Gruß
FranG


----------



## SprungMonkey (20. Mai 2003)

Moin, Moin

@FranG: Hast du vielleicht ne URL zur CTF in Idar-Oberstein ?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## FranG (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SprungMonkey _
> *
> 
> @FranG: Hast du vielleicht ne URL zur CTF in Idar-Oberstein ?
> ...



Leider nein, schau aber mal im Breitensportkalender des BDR:
http://rad-net.mindstep.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&mid=13&ID_Termine=370&mode=breiten_detail

... doch, es gibt eine Seite:
http://www.rscblitz-i-o.de/CTF.htm

Gruß
FranG


----------



## rsfbrohltal (18. März 2004)

Hallo Christiane,
in gut 14 Tagen gibt es die Neuauflage der Brohltal-Tour. Bist Du wieder mit dabei?


----------



## Jens (19. März 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab mich gerade auf der Homepage zum Brohltal CTF schlau gemacht.

Ich glaube, das diese Tour meinem momentanem Fitnesstand sehr endgegen kommt.

Wollte zwar am Wochenende in Bad Marienberg fahren,  aber da bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig.

Aber die Tour am 4. April ist schon so gut wie gebucht.

Für 3 Euro ist das wirklich eine faire Sache.

MfG jens


----------



## rsfbrohltal (26. März 2004)

Hallo Jens,
vielen Dank für Dein äußerst positives Votum.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (26. März 2004)

Hallo,

ist bei mir eigentlich auch schon fix, ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich mit dem Fully, dem starren Klassiker oder dem Eingänger mitfahre, Wie steil sind den die Anstiege ...

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (27. März 2004)

Moin,

ich komme mit zwei Freunden aus Osnabrück nach Wehr. Für mich wird es die erste Ctf überhaupt, also muss ich mich erst an die "Menschenmassen" auf der Strecke gewöhnen. Aber was tut man nicht alles um sich zu quälen  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## rsfbrohltal (27. März 2004)

Hallo Michael,
klar kannst Du die 19 Kilometer mit dem Eingänger versuchen, alter Scherzbold, aber anders fährt's sich leichter. Schau dir doch einfach mal die Streckenkarte und die zugehörigen Höhenprofile auf der Homepage http://www.rsf-brohltal.de an.


----------



## Burli (31. März 2004)

Hoi Leuts,

alsi ich werde mich auch mal an die 52 km quälen, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit   n

Gruß Stefan


----------



## FranG (3. April 2004)

... wenn es nicht gerade in Strömen regnet.

@rsfbrohltal: Wieviele Teilnehmer erwartet Ihr?

Gruß
FranG


----------



## rsfbrohltal (3. April 2004)

Hallo FranG,
zur Premiere im letzten Jahr waren es zumindest 264 Teilnehmer, und damit  weit mehr, als wir erwartet hatten. Hatten natürlich letztes Jahr auch echt tolles Wetter.
Können aber zur Teilnehmerzahl in diesem Jahr noch nichts sagen, da wir die Veranstaltung eben erst zum zweiten Mal machen und ohne Voranmeldung arbeiten. Angekündigt haben sich aber trotzdem schon eine Menge Leute, auch über den Kölner Raum hinweg.


----------



## Jens (3. April 2004)

Die "Dash Ants" kommen mit zwei Starrbikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burli (5. April 2004)

Und goil war's    ganz großes Kompliment an die Veranstalter. Geradezu unglaublich, was heute noch für 3 Euro möglich ist! Das geht wohl nur mit sehr viel pers. Einsatz, dafür Danke.
Einziger "Wehr"muthstropfen die Höhenangaben waren wohl etwas optimistisch   bei der 52 km Runde waren's statt 1462hm "nur" 1117Hm   

Gruß Burli


----------



## FranG (5. April 2004)

Eine wirklich perfekt organisierte Veranstaltung. Ein riesen Lob an die Leute vom RSF Brohltal. 

Mein Streckeneindruck: wenig Asphalt, gute, gleichmäßige Anstiege, für eine CTF verhältnismäßig viele Singletrailpassagen und ein paar nette, zackige Abfahrten. Sehr gute Absicherung bei Straßenüberquerungen und eine perfekte Ausschilderung!

Bin leider die 52km mit dem HT gefahren, das Fully wäre schon angebracht gewesen, da die Waldwege nach dem Winter noch recht wellig waren.

Bei mir kam ein 19er Schnitt raus, für meine derzeitige Verfassung bin ich sehr zufrieden. Der letzte Anstieg war trotz der geringen Steigung seeeehr lang.

Das absoulte Highlight zum Abschluß: die kostenlose Bergrad-Wäsche durch die Feuer-"Wehr".

Bin nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder dabei, auch bei Regenschauern...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## rsfbrohltal (5. April 2004)

Burli schrieb:
			
		

> Und goil war's    ganz großes Kompliment an die Veranstalter. Geradezu unglaublich, was heute noch für 3 Euro möglich ist! Das geht wohl nur mit sehr viel pers. Einsatz, dafür Danke.
> Einziger "Wehr"muthstropfen die Höhenangaben waren wohl etwas optimistisch   bei der 52 km Runde waren's statt 1462hm "nur" 1117Hm
> Gruß Burli



Schön, dass es Dir bei uns gefallen hat. Für den Fehler in der Höhenmessung möchten wir uns entschuldigen, aber wir werden der Ursache nachgehen, wo uns der Höhenmesser verladen hat. 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## rsfbrohltal (5. April 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Eine wirklich perfekt organisierte Veranstaltung. Ein riesen Lob an die Leute vom RSF Brohltal.
> 
> Mein Streckeneindruck: wenig Asphalt, gute, gleichmäßige Anstiege, für eine CTF verhältnismäßig viele Singletrailpassagen und ein paar nette, zackige Abfahrten. Sehr gute Absicherung bei Straßenüberquerungen und eine perfekte Ausschilderung!
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,
gebe das Lob gerne an meine Kollegen von den Radsportfreunden Brohltal weiter. Mit 383 Teilnehmern trotz Regenwetter und solch tollen Kritiken von unseren Gästen hat die Organisation der CTF auch uns richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Staabi (5. April 2004)

Hallo,

mir hat es insgesamt auch gefallen, wenn mir auch persönlich die Asphaltanteile etwas zu groß waren. Dafür gab es aber anderen Streckenteilen schöne Landschaftsausblicke. Bin die 52km Strecke mit einem komplett ungefederten Yeti Ultimate gefahren und habe mein Fully eigentlich nicht vermisst. 130mm Federweg wären da doch zuviel des guten gewesen, 0mm Federweg haben auch gereicht um Bergab Fully-Fahrer zu überholen .

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Jens (7. April 2004)

FETTES Kompliment!!!!!!!!!!!

Tadellose Veranstaltung, feine Strecke, ganz besonders hat mir das Schild "Schlechte Wegstrecke" gefallen  

Das Wette war noch OK.Tolle Rädchen ham wir auch gesehen. Extreme Draco,schöne alte Wheeler. Um nicht zu vergessen, mein Agresti  

Trek 950, gelle Staabi, da hat der Arnold noch schicke Sachen vertickert  

Aber das beste war der Kaffee, 50 Cent für die Tasse fand ich super, un lecker war der.

Ich komm wieder, DANKE


----------



## rsfbrohltal (9. April 2004)

*Ein herzliches Dankeschön*
an alle Besucher unserer 2. RHODIUS-CTF Brohltal, die Ihr zu einer so tollen Veranstaltung beigetragen habt. Gerne haben wir Eure vielen positiven Beiträge im Forum und in unserem Gästebuch gelesen. Auch uns hat es mit Euch sehr viel Spaß gemacht.   Wenn auch das Regenwetter den ein oder anderen noch von einem Besuch im Brohltal abgehalten haben sollte, im nächsten Jahr wird es eine Wiederholung der CTF an gleicher Stelle geben. Vielleicht haben wir ja dann mit dem Wetter einmal mehr Glück?


----------



## rsfbrohltal (6. Februar 2005)

rsfbrohltal schrieb:
			
		

> *Ein herzliches Dankeschön*
> an alle Besucher unserer 2. RHODIUS-CTF Brohltal, die Ihr zu einer so tollen Veranstaltung beigetragen habt. Gerne haben wir Eure vielen positiven Beiträge im Forum und in unserem Gästebuch gelesen. Auch uns hat es mit Euch sehr viel Spaß gemacht.   Wenn auch das Regenwetter den ein oder anderen noch von einem Besuch im Brohltal abgehalten haben sollte, im nächsten Jahr wird es eine Wiederholung der CTF an gleicher Stelle geben. Vielleicht haben wir ja dann mit dem Wetter einmal mehr Glück?


----------



## rsfbrohltal (31. Januar 2006)

rsfbrohltal schrieb:
			
		

>


Hey leute,
wollte nur kurz mal den Daumen heben. Vielleicht passt's ja mit dem Termin in 2006 .


----------

